# New Orleans, LA - Grace - Silver LH Sable



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13714093&mtf=1











Gorgeous Grace is smart as a whip! She's also very high energy and does well with most other dogs. She needs an experienced handler, however, to keep this big, spirited girl in line.

Humane Society of Louisiana (HSL)
New Orleans, LA
888-648-6263


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Not a Terv. My guess is LC sable GSD.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I agree.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, now she is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Geez Louise, she is pretty. 
bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump for a beautiful girl


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anyone have any more information on this girl even?


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Face shot of a very beautiful little lady.


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

I emailed contact and this is what I got back:

She is still available. She hasn't had any official testing but she
has displyed no aggression toward people. I wouldn't leave her
unsupervised with cats or small dogs. She will work with some other
dogs(usually easy-going males) but not all dogs. She is very attentive
and has a strong drive. We've starting working with her but she really
needs a home enviroment with a experienced owner. We limited admission
so we don't euthanize for space. She is safe here indefinately. If you
would like any other information please call me 
Thanks, Johnna


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow! What a beauty!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

What a gorgeous, gorgeous dog.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Gorgeous Grace is still listed. Where are all my LC friends.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd196/kathybaker82/Graci.jpg


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:We limited admission
> so we don't euthanize for space. She is safe here indefinately.


Moving her to non-urgent since she is safe indefinitely.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

She's still there. Can we put her in the Non-Urgent section? Thank you!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

She is simply stunning, giving this girl a BUMP!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

Bump


----------

